# Solved: Dlink WBR-2310 Installation Problem



## Wheeling (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm having a problem installing my new Dlink WBR-2310 router. When I follow the quick setup wizard, it goes through everything fine until it gets to checking internet connectioin. For some reason it keeps telling me I have no internet connection and tells me to restart my modem. I've restarted everything about 10 times, checked the wires, turned off my firewall and I just can't figure it out. 

Right now I am currently connected straight from the modem to the pc so I know my internet is working fine, it just seems to happen once I add the router in. Any suggestions on what the problem could be?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What type of connection is this? Some ISPs require an authentication setup (login/password)... most cable ISPs, you have to cycle the power on the modem for it to work with a new device.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Are you sure you have the modem plugged into the correct input in the back of the router?


----------



## Wheeling (Oct 15, 2007)

I am using a cable connection that does not require any authentication and I did cycle the power with no luck and yes I just double checked and I was using the correct input in the router. 

I was using an older router previously, a dlink DI-604 that worked fine with hardly any problems, no connection problems if that helps any.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you checked to see if you can load a web page? Most of the time, there is no need to use the router setup disk.


----------



## Wheeling (Oct 15, 2007)

Just checked and no I can't load any web pages while going through the router.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Please tell us the manufacturer and model for your modem. And are you trying to do the setup wirelessly, or with a cable connected between the router and PC?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Wheeling (Oct 15, 2007)

Its a D-Link WBR-2310 and I am connected with a wire.

Following those instructions this is what I got in the command window:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : joshua-stnefc8o
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-31-77-A7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October 15, 2007 10:31:11 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : October 15, 2007 1:31:11 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh>


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like the modem is using DHCP to assign addresses, and the router is probably doing the same thing. DHCP has to be turned off in one or the other.


----------



## Wheeling (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I did something under the router involved with the DHCP, changed the setting on it and it seems to be working fine now. I'm currently connected to it. So thank you, problem solved. :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Glad to have helped


----------



## CharlesSCH (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm in modem setup page now


----------

